# Mod a Headphone with non detachable cable to DETACHABLE CABLE !



## MiyuuKun

Would anyone tell me or guide me on how to mod a headphone with non-detachable cable to detachable cable .
 Like this guys > http://www.head-fi.org/t/553483/ath-m50-removable-cable-mod

 It would really be much more easy and increases its portability !

 (I'm 15 and I dont really understand on how to mod a headphone) so please kindly help me


----------



## Dyaems

what headphones? or better yet, just buy a headphone with a detacheable cable. not all female jacks (like neutrik) would fit inside a headphone without touching the driver.


----------



## concrete

You could also do what superlux did with some of their phones, and terminate the cable with a jack one inch from the driver, and use an extension cable.


----------



## PETEREK

Just modded my DT770 Pro/80


----------



## MiyuuKun

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Just modded my DT770 Pro/80


 
  weeee! looks damn nice ! Is it hard to solder and to mod it all over to the end?


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





miyuukun said:


> weeee! looks damn nice ! Is it hard to solder and to mod it all over to the end?


 
  It was actually really easy. I'm not even the best at soldering and I had no problems at all. There's plenty of room to solder the new wires on after cutting the old ones off the driver. Really, the part that took the longest was making the hole on the bottom wide enough to put the jack through. It only took a couple minutes of filing and went right in!


----------



## Tangster

Repost from the DJ100 thread.
  Quote:


tangster said:


> I can go one better.
> 
> Disassembled and labelled:
> 
> ...


----------



## MiyuuKun

cool i might mod mine


----------



## PETEREK

Painted my 770's just wanted to share


----------



## BarryAC26

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Just modded my DT770 Pro/80


 
  That looks awesome! Makes me a little more confident doing this on my own


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





barryac26 said:


> That looks awesome! Makes me a little more confident doing this on my own


 
  Here's a link to the thread I started for the mod. Has more pictures of the solders and such.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/643648/beyer-dt770-pro-80-detachable-cable-mod


----------



## PETEREK




----------

